# Kein Sound durch optischen Eingang



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Tach alle miteinander,

ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem.

Nachdem ich mir nun die Edifier-Anlage zugelegt habe, hab ich mir letzte woche gleich die Asus Xonar Soundkarte gekauft und eingebaut.

Schon mit dem Onboard-Sound funktionierte das mit dem optischen Eingang nicht, also dachte ich mir wirds bestimmt klappen wenn ich mir ne neue Soundkarte kaufe - denkste. Ich bin mir ziemlicher sicher das es mit irgendeiner Einstellung zu tun hat, beim Anschließen kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Der Stecker mit dem grünen Ende der an Pc kommt und am Sub mit rot und weiß in den Subwoofer kommt wird ja entfernt und dafür kommt das optische Kabel rein, richtig?!

Wäre echt super wenn mir da mal jemand helfen würde. Im Zweifelsfall mach ich auch Fotos wenns sein muss!

Betriebssystem: Windows7
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Anlage: Edifier s530d

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## REv0X (5. April 2013)

In Windows auf optischen Ausgang gestellt in den Soundeinstellungen?


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Rechtsklick auf das Lautstärkesymbol --> Wiedergabegeräte --> Realtek Digital Output --> Als Standardgerät auswählen.
Du kannst natürlich auch den Ausgang der Soundkarte nehmen, beim optischen Anschluss macht das aber keinen Unterschied (Die Daten werden ja Digital übertragen). Wenn du die Soundkarte ansonsten nicht brauchst kannst du sie ja wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Dass ist ja das Problem. Wenn ich auf Systemsteuerung->Hardware und Sound-> Sound gehe öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster in dem ich auf keiner Kartei den Punkt "optischen Ausgang finde", oder ich bin einfach blind!

Anbei ein Screen

@Laudian, da steht bei mir nichts von Realtek?


----------



## REv0X (5. April 2013)

Ich denke mal dank der Soundkarte ist onbboard Sound jetzt deaktiviert, deswegen ist das Realtek Teil nicht mehr da.
Vorausgesetzt du hast überhaupt Realtek onboard Sound 
Schalt mal auf das Pass-Through Device um, das ist doch der optische Ausgang wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Wenn du den optischen Ausgang benutzt bringt dir aber die Soundkarte auch nichts, die kannst du dann also zurückschicken


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Wenn du in das Fenster rechtsklickst kannst du deaktivierte und getrennte Geräte anzeigen lassen.
Und probier mal das SPDIF Passthrough Device. SPDIF bezeichnet leider sowohl optischen als auch Coaxialausgänge.

Gibt es irgendein Mainboard, dass keinen Realtek Onboardsound nutzt ?...


----------



## REv0X (5. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendein Mainboard, dass keinen Realtek Onboardsound nutzt ?...


 
Ja manche Gigabyte Boards, die haben dann einen VIA Soundchip.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Scheiß Individualisten


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Meine Onboardkarte war eine SupremeFX von Creative, sprich die war auch zum rausnehmen und ich muss ergo das optische Kabel an die Soundkarte schließen.

Also ich hab jetzt den grünen Stecker vom PC abgenommen und jeweils den roten und weißen am Sub, hab das optische Kabel angeschlossen und auf SPDIF gestellt, geht nicht. So langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr. gibts denn einen so großen unterschied wenn ich jetzt über den optischen Ausgang höre oder leistet die Xonar gute Dienste? Weil wenns nicht geht geb ich halt das Kabel zurück.

Ach und wenn ich deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen lasse kommen 10 Felder mit irgendeinem Tunebite-gedöns zum erscheinen, also nichts von optischem Eingang.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen den normalen Ausgang der Xonar zu benutzen, wenn es einen Unterschied gibt wirst du ihn höchstwahrscheinlich nicht hören können.

Wenn man deine alte Soundkarte rausnehmen konnte war es aber per Definition kein Onboardsound 

Welches Mainboard benutzt du denn ?


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Dann drauf geschissen, zurück mit dem Kabel .

Benutze das Crosshair III Formula von Asus, das ist sone "externe Onboard-Karte", die vom Dr-Bakterius auch das Synonym "Krüppel aus Creative und Onboard" bekommen hat.


----------



## REv0X (5. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Meine Onboardkarte war eine SupremeFX von Creative, sprich die war auch zum rausnehmen und ich muss ergo das optische Kabel an die Soundkarte schließen.
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt den grünen Stecker vom PC abgenommen und jeweils den roten und weißen am Sub, hab das optische Kabel angeschlossen und auf SPDIF gestellt, geht nicht. So langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr. gibts denn einen so großen unterschied wenn ich jetzt über den optischen Ausgang höre oder leistet die Xonar gute Dienste? Weil wenns nicht geht geb ich halt das Kabel zurück.
> 
> Ach und wenn ich deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen lasse kommen 10 Felder mit irgendeinem Tunebite-gedöns zum erscheinen, also nichts von optischem Eingang.


 
Welches Mainboard hast du denn?
Also nochmal: Du brauchst deine Boxen, ein Toslink Kabel und die Xonar im PC. Dann schliesst du das Toslink Kabel in den Optical In von deinen Boxen an und das andere Ende in den S/PDIF Eingang deiner Soundkarte. Alle anderen Kabel kommen weg.
Dann stellst du in den Soundeinstellungen bei Wiedergabegeräte auf den optischen AUSGANG um. Der Eingang ist bei deinen Boxen, also wird da auch nichts vom ieinen Eingang erscheinen. Also stell auf S/PDIF Pass-Through um und dann nochmal darauf Rechtsklick und konfiguieren und dann stellst du das ein. Und dann sollte das laufen 

Edit: Dann benutz doch den SoundkartenKrüppel der dabei war weiter  Bei S/PDIF ist das egal, aber du musst halt auch wirklich auf den Eingang umstellen. Ich würde dann eher die Soundkarte zurückschicken.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Da spricht wirklich nichts dagegen, die alte Soundkarte weiterhin zu benutzen, ich würde die Xonar zurückschicken.
Solange du kein starkes rauschen hast, was bei Onboardsound durch mangelnde elektrische Abschirmung schnell mal passieren kann, insbesondere bei Notebooks, und dir die Funktionen der alten Soundkarte reichen, gibt es keinen Grund für eine neue.

Ich benutze auch nur deswegen einen externen DA-Wandler anstatt des Onboardsounds, weil mein Gerät einen Kopfhörerverstärker eingebaut hat, und ich den Kopfhörer auch benutzen möchte, wenn der PC aus ist.
Außerdem habe ich jetzt einen praktischen Lautstärkeregler auf dem Schreibtisch, damit spart man sich das minimieren.

Wirklich hörbare Unterschiede gibt es zwischen verschiedenen Audiochips nicht, denn selbst die besten Stereochips kosten nur ca. 2€, die unterscheiden sich lediglich im Funktionsumfang (Surround und sowas).


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Also auf dem Bild ist das Kabel zu sehen, davon kommt einer in PC und der andere in den Woofer, sonst gibt es keine andere Verbindung zwischen Boxen und PC. Ich lege SPDIF als Standardgerät fest und es tut sich nichts. Irgendwas mach ich falsch, aber was?


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Hab das Foto vom Kabel vergessen. Ich stell mich extrem blöd an, aber ich kenn mich NULL aus was Sound und Einstellungen angeht..


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Du musst als Standardgerät doch das normale "Xonar..." wählen, nicht das Passthrough. Passthrough braucht man, wenn man komprimierte Signale über S/PDIF senden möchte, das möchtest du aber nicht.
Welche Einstellungen kannst du im Programm bei S/PDIF noch treffen (Außer PCM) ? Eigentlich sollte PCM richtig sein, aber man weiß ja nie...

Edit: Aber an sich macht gibt es keinen Grund bei dem Setup Toslink zu benutzen, die Soundqualität wird wenn eher schlechter. Mich reizt es aber jetzt herauszufinden, wieso das alles nicht klappt...

Wenn du möchtest könnte ich mir das ganze auch mal über Teamviewer angucken, ist dann halt eine Vertrauenssache. Es ist eben immer schwierig bei Problemen zu helfen, wenn man die Software selber nie benutzt hat.


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

Und so siehts dann jeweils am PC und am Woofer aus. Wertet mal die Bilder aus und wenn auch da nichts falsch ist greife ich auf das Angebot mit Teamviewer zurück. 

Edit: Auch wenn ich als Standardgerät Xonar wähle passiert nichts.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Ganz doof... Du hast an der Fernbedienung eine DI Taste, damit wechselst du vom analogen zum digitalen Eingang, hast du die mal gedrückt ? Das ist die Taste ganz unten.


----------



## REv0X (5. April 2013)

Ich dachte bei S/PDIF schleift die Soundkarte die Signale nur durch und deshalb dann Pass-through. Wäre zumindest logisch.
Hat dein Mainboard denn gar keine Onboard Soundkarte? Sonst hätte ich jetzt gesagt du musst diese erst deaktivieren und die alten Treiber und so deinstallieren.
Ich würde mal die andere Soundkarte probieren, also die die beim MB dabei war. Lösch aber vorher alle Treiber und alles von der Sonar und installier die andere denn neu.
Oder du lässt das halt mit der optischen Verbindung. Bei nem 2.1 System reicht auch die Verbindung über ein Cinch Kabel.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Das Signal soll eben nicht durchgeschliffen werden, da es vorher dekodiert werden muss.
Wenn man durchschleift muss das Gerät dahinter das Dekodieren übernehmen, was in der Regel ein AV Receiver ist.
Das hat den Grund, dass die bandbreite von Toslink nicht für Surround Sound in hohen Bitraten ausreicht, deswegen wird das komprimierte AC-3 bzw. DTS Signal durchgeschliffen und dann erst dekodiert.

Im aktuellen Fall muss das Signal aber erst in PCM gewandelt werden, also kein Passthrough.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Edit: Auch wenn ich als Standardgerät Xonar wähle passiert nichts.



Natürlich nicht - zumindest nicht per TOS.
Du musst S/PDIF Passthrough nehmen.
Da tut sich ja auch was, wie in einem Bild zu sehen ist (Vollausschlag bei der Pegelanzeige).
Das optische Kabel steckt auch wirklich in der Asus-Soundkarte und nicht im Onboardanschluss?


----------



## REv0X (5. April 2013)

Ah Ok Denkfehler von mir, ich war davon ausgegangen das das Signal schon vorher dekodiert wird und die Soundkarte das dann einfach nur durchschleift.
Oder auch nicht? ich muss doch den optischen Ausgang seperat auswählen können? Was ist denn wenn man die Boxen optisch und dann noch Kopfhörer an der Buchse anschliesst? Wenn man dann Lautsprecher auswählt wird das Signal wohl kaum über beide Ausgänge wiedergegeben?


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das optische Kabel steckt auch wirklich in der Asus-Soundkarte und nicht im Onboardanschluss?


 
Sein Mainboard hat ja wirklich keinen Onboardsound, traurig dass man sowas noch erleben darf 

Ich vermute, dass er den Subwoofer einfach nicht von "PC-IN" auf "Digital-IN" umgestellt wurde. Der Fehler ist so offensichtlich, dass man ihn einfach übersehen muss 

Edit: Dass ein Pegel angezeigt wird, heißt übrigens gar nichts. Der wird auch angezeigt, wenn garnichts an der Soundkarte angeschlossen ist.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Sein Mainboard hat ja wirklich keinen Onboardsound, traurig dass man sowas noch erleben darf


Dafür ist ja die Supreme da.  Ist mir aber jetzt nicht ganz klar bei dem Hin und Her, ob die nicht auch noch irgendwo steckt. Aktiv ist sie jedenfalls nicht. 



> Ich vermute, dass er der Subwoofer einfach nicht von "PC-IN" auf "Digital-IN" umgestellt wurde. Der Fehler ist so offensichtlich, dass man ihn einfach übersehen muss



Das wirds sein.
Oder das Kabel ist im Eimer - wenns am Ende aber noch leuchtet, dann wohl nicht.
Passthrough als digitaler Ausgang ist aber richtig - gibt ja auch keinen anderen, so wie's aussieht.
Dekodiert wird ja erst, wenn es was von entsprechenden Filmen gibt, Dolby/DTS - das macht dann der Player (zumindest sollte man ihn so einstellen).
Von Windows selbst und Games kommt eh nur PCM.


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Soweit ich das sehe, wählt man die Xonar als Gerät aus, und kann dann im Treiber Eenstellen, welcher Anschluss verwendet werden soll...
Aber da ich so ein Gerät noch nie hatte, kann das auch anders sein.
Bei Passthrough sollte es auf jeden Fall Probleme geben, sobald man einen Film anguckt, dessen Tonspur in AC-3 oder DTS vorliegt, denn der wird dann nicht dekodiert. Solange die Soundkarte vom Programm PCM bekommt sollte aber auch der Passthrough funktionieren.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2013)

Die Dekodierung von AC3 nach 2Kanal-PCM stellt man in der Regel sowieso im Softwareplayer ein - was anderes macht ja auch nicht viel Sinn - den 5.1-Stream könnte das 2.1-Set eh nicht vernünftig umsetzen.

Nach was zum Pegel - keins meiner Audiogeräte zeigt da was an, wenn auch nichts abgespielt wird, also alles weiß, kein grüner Vollauschlag


----------



## Laudian (5. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, man KANN DTS und AC-3 nicht auf dem PC dekodieren, wenn man Surround über Toslink nutzen möchte, denn dafür reicht die Bandbreite nicht. Deswegen wurde die Möglichkeit eines S/PDIF Passthrough nachgereicht, bei dem das komprimierte Signal durchgereicht wird, dessen Dekodierung dann der AV Receiver übernimmt.

Bei 2-Kanal-Ton macht es natürlich Sinn, das ganze schon vom Player, also auf der CPU dekodieren zu lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob Passthrough dann trotzdem funktioniert, ich habe Toslink noch nie benutzt... Theoretisch könnte ich damit meinen CD Player oder das AppleTV an meinen Kopfhörerverstärker anschließen... Aber das brauche ich einfach nicht.

Die Xonar soll glaube ich so funktionieren, dass der Anschluss im/vom Treiber ausgewählt wird, und auch die digitalen über das "Xonar dingensbumens-Gerät" laufen.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2013)

Was anderes als Stereo macht in der Konfiguration ja keinen Sinn - das ist ein 2.1-Boxenset - also eh nix mit Surround. Ob das Set überhaupt AC3 verdauen kann (gibts ja auch mit nur 2 Kanälen), also einen echten Decoder hat oder nur einen DA-Wandler, kommt aus der Beschreibung nicht hervor. Aber ich schätze, es hat nur einen DA-Wandler ohne zusätzlichen Decoder.
Deshalb stellt man Videoplayer auch darauf ein, Digisurround nach 2Kanal-PCM zu wandeln.
Passthrough heißt einfach - es wird durchgeleitet, was kommt. Bei Realtek-SPDIF wäre es auch nicht anders.
Games und WAV/MP3 kommen sowieso als PCM - und Videoplayer auch, wenn sie entsprechend eingestellt sind.


----------



## Beam39 (6. April 2013)

Leck mich fett! Hab auf der Fernbedienung auf DI gedrückt und es hat kurz geknackt. Also dachte ich mir das da doch was gehen muss, hab auf SPDIF gestellt, immernoch nichts. Im Audi-Center hab ich dann auf PCM gedrückt und siehe da, ich habe digitalen Sound 

Ist jetzt leider nicht die Zeit zum Testen. Werd morgen mal rumprobieren, denke aber das ich es dann dabei belasse. Hab echt keine Nerven mehr für sowas 

Also danke an euch nochmal, ich wusste doch auf die User hier ist verlass.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2013)

Was mich dann interessieren würde, hast du nur Ton wenn du das SPDIF Passthrough Gerät auswählst, oder auch beim normalen Xonar Output ?

Ansonsten freut es mich, dass ich helfen konnte. Der Fehler war so doof, der hätte auch mir passieren können 
Und natürlich freut es mich für dich, dass jetzt alles funktioniert.

Trotzdem würde ich nochmal drüber nachdenken, die Xonar zurückzuschicken, letztendlich leistet die das gleiche wie deine alte Karte.


----------



## OctoCore (6. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Was mich dann interessieren würde, hast du nur Ton wenn du das SPDIF Passthrough Gerät auswählst, oder auch beim normalen Xonar Output ?


 
Parallelbetrieb? Sound aus allen Rohren - also SPDIF und Analog gleichzeitig?
Würde mich auch interessieren - dagegen steht allerdings, dass analog und digital für Windows zwei getrennte Wiedergabegeräte sind.
Bei meiner alten Creative-Karte geht das - aber quasi inoffiziell. Die spuckt alles, was analog rausgeht, auch immer parallel über SPDIF aus - auch Surroundsound, wenn es PCM ist. Allerdings nicht über die "offiziellen" SPDIF-Ausgänge, weil die für Windows eben ein anderes Wiedergabegerät sind.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2013)

Nein, mich interessiert, ob das SPDIF Passthrough Device wirklich nur für Passthrough gedacht ist, und ob normales SPDIF auch über das Standardgerät ausgegeben wird.


----------



## OctoCore (6. April 2013)

Du verwirrst mich.  Was meinst du mit "normales SPDIF"? Du meinst sicher ein Soundformat, nur welches?


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2013)

Ich meine den einfachen PCM Bitstream. Mich interessiert, ob der nur dann über DPDIF ausgegeben wird, wenn man das SPDIF Passthrough als Standardgerät nimmt, oder auch wenn man die Xonar einstellt, also den analogen Output.


----------



## OctoCore (6. April 2013)

Ist die Frage, ob es der gleiche Bitstream sein soll - dann wäre es ja der oben erwähnte Parallelbetrieb.
Ansonsten ist es immer möglich durch direktes Ansprechen über den Analogausgang PCM auszugeben, auch wenn SPDIF Standardwiedergabegerät ist.


----------



## Beam39 (6. April 2013)

Komische Sache! Jetzt funktioniert es auch wenn ich die Soundkarte als Standard festlege! Sprich ich kann beides auswählen. 

Der Sound kommt mir persönlich klarer rüber, besonders der Bass kommt mir nun präsenter und knackiger vor, keine Ahnung obs nur Einbildung ist, aber meine Ohren dürften mich nicht täuschen. 

Ob ich nun SPDIF oder die Karte als Standard festlege spielt keine Rolle mehr oder?


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2013)

Beim Spielen nicht, bei Filmen könnte es je nach Format passieren, dass Passthrough nicht funktioniert.


----------

